# 1889 columbia light roadster safety



## Rustngrease (Dec 1, 2020)

Two years of pestering my friend about trading this bike to me finally came together, I got to  make a few signs for the northwest carriage museum ,  in trade for this amazing piece. I wanted to document the process of a preservation.  This will be fun so I'll probably stretch out the process. Enjoy and please feel free to add any info or ideas,. I've learned a ton from this site and the great members in this community.


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 1, 2020)

Straightened out the chain guard a bit, happy the screws and nuts are coming loose


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 1, 2020)

Going through the crank set up, giving her a little cleaning, I really love the patina so it will just get a clean up and put back together as is , maybe some fresh bearings


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 1, 2020)

Giving the chain some love,  important note , don't loose any links while cleaning, I had one fly off the wire wheel in to the sawdust pile, (I know what your thinking, why were you working on small rare parts around piles of sawdust) noted lol , I fished around with a magnet for awhile never found it, lucky for me I had enough crank adjustment to make her work.


----------



## catfish (Dec 1, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 1, 2020)

Fantastic bicycle.


----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 2, 2020)

Great bicycle! Hopefully you will be as delighted with it as E. H. Johnson was with his in 1889 per his testimonial below:


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 2, 2020)

Persistence pays off! Always loved the rod actuated rear spoon brake on these. Look forward to seeing progress. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 2, 2020)

Blue Streak said:


> Great bicycle! Hopefully you will be as delighted with it as E. H. Johnson was with his in 1889 per his testimonial below:
> 
> View attachment 1310579
> 
> View attachment 1310578



Thanks for sharing this


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 2, 2020)

Little front rim surgery , it was broke and the seam was over lapping , clamped her straight and tacked it, got my tiny finger sander in there for some clean up.  Actually pretty straight now.


----------



## Rustngrease (Feb 2, 2021)

One more piece on the puzzle , front axel my bud Mike Walker found for me.


----------



## Rustngrease (May 8, 2021)

Got the crank hanger back together , one of the crank arm pins was warn out , welded a little more metal to the pin reshaped it . the arm is nice and tight now.


----------



## Craig Allen (May 8, 2021)

On the '89 Light Roadsters I've seen, the cranks have a slight outward bend to allow the hex nut on the pedal axle clearance from hitting the chain guard and the frame on the other side.


----------



## Rustngrease (May 8, 2021)

Craig Allen said:


> On the '89 Light Roadsters I've seen, the cranks have a slight outward bend to allow the hex nut on the pedal axle clearance from hitting the chain guard and the frame on the other side.



It all clears , I just had to fix the arm pin to take the slop out. Been a slow going project kinda of savering it.


----------



## oldspoke (May 8, 2021)

All looking pretty good ! Nice patina !
Nice save/repair to the rim


----------



## pelletman (Aug 28, 2021)

Glad you chose preservation over restoration!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 28, 2021)

Any updates?
Great score friend!


----------



## Rustngrease (Aug 28, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Any updates?
> Great score friend!



I got the tire material , just need to spend a few more hours putting it together , but you know how projects go, once there there done there done lol. Off to the next


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 28, 2021)

What rubber and color are you using?
Are you using a tire installation tool?


----------



## locomotion (Aug 29, 2021)

Rustngrease said:


> I got the tire material , just need to spend a few more hours putting it together , but you know how projects go, once there there done there done lol. Off to the next



also interested in seeing some more updates ..... you have a great bike, and great patina like you said
what type of tires you will be using.
where did you buy your tires? I also need some for my Singer

btw, the signs you made are very nice! and you sure did get paid well for them 😇


----------



## Rustngrease (Sep 2, 2021)

Had my wheel buddy Dale help me out with the tire install today, another piece to the puzzle


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 4, 2021)

Keep up the good work and preserving the patina.  Riding that treasure wood be enjoyable and rewarding also! If you're not a Wheemen already, it would be something to think about.


----------



## bikebozo (Sep 5, 2021)

Thanks for showing the carriage wheel machine,


----------



## locomotion (Sep 5, 2021)

I would like to have the wheels on my 1890 Singer completely restored so that they can be ridden.
Does anyone offer this service?
Would need spoke changed, replating of the hubs, repainting the wheels and adding hard tires (like yours)


----------

